# UFC 108 Online Videos



## XingyiMax (Jan 3, 2010)

UFC 108  Rashad Evans Vs Thiago Silva

UFC 108 Joe  Lauzon Vs Sam Stout  

UFC 108  Dustin Hazelett Vs Paul Daley  

UFC 108 Jim  Miller Vs Duane Ludwig  

UFC  108 Junior dos Santos Vs Gilbert Yvel  

UFC  108 Martin Kampmann Vs Jacob Volkmann  

UFC 108  Mike Pyle Vs Jake Ellenberger  

UFC 108 Mark  Munoz Vs Ryan Jensen  

UFC 108 Cole  Miller Vs Dan Lauzon


----------



## XingyiMax (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's the link for the videos of the full event:

http://straightpunch.com/ufc-108-videos-full-version/


----------

